# Poorly Piranhas



## Axle (Oct 14, 2012)

Good morning.

New to the forum so hi to everyone. I have lost 2 no red bellies over the last week and have 4 left all of which are showing signs of illness. They seem to have a white type fungus grow on them and then just get worse and worse. When I noticed it last week I seperated one of them off and put him in a hospital tank and used Melafix but to no avail he just got worse and worse and so had to put him out of his misery.

What else can I do, the water parameters are all ok and I really dont want the rest to go the same way. Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## Axle (Oct 14, 2012)

http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r122/foaley123/055-1.jpg


Axle said:


> Good morning.
> 
> New to the forum so hi to everyone. I have lost 2 no red bellies over the last week and have 4 left all of which are showing signs of illness. They seem to have a white type fungus grow on them and then just get worse and worse. When I noticed it last week I seperated one of them off and put him in a hospital tank and used Melafix but to no avail he just got worse and worse and so had to put him out of his misery.
> 
> What else can I do, the water parameters are all ok and I really dont want the rest to go the same way. Any help greatly appreciated.


Just tested water again and it seems the PH is a little on the low side, how can you increase the PH on tank water? Should I try another water change say 30%

Si


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Welcome









What are your exact parameters ?
Don't bother about the pH - it's not that important. A stable one is far more important than the actual value.
How often do you do a waterchange ?

And what tanksize and filter capacity do you have ?


----------



## Axle (Oct 14, 2012)

memento said:


> Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Mate.

My amonia is nil as I thought it was that, I have done two water changes in the last 2 weeks 15-20%. Mine is a 600l tank with twin JBI crystal profi 1500l/h filters, my tank is fairly well planted and has been in place for a year now and never had any issues. I regularly get rid of any uneaten food and vegitation that has died off. Was thinking of trying aquarium salt or should I stick with the Melafix for the time being.

I will check nitrates etc tonight properly, but on the test sticks they look to be ok. Thanks for any help.

Si


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Just noticed there was a pic added in your previous post.
Looks like there's a gillcurl ?

Usually that suggests an ammonia problem. What test are you using, only the test strips or dripping tests ?

For possible medication, please look it up HERE.


----------



## Axle (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi mate. No sign of gil curl tbh must just be the angle of the picture.

Cant open the link for the medication chart.

Si


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Link works fine for me...
Try from the banner in my sig. Dropdown menu has a "parasites and diseases".
On that page there is a topmenu with diagnostic tool.


----------



## Axle (Oct 14, 2012)

memento said:


> Link works fine for me...
> Try from the banner in my sig. Dropdown menu has a "parasites and diseases".
> On that page there is a topmenu with diagnostic tool.


Hi mate, quick update for you.

I think I may have stumbled across an issue with my inline heater not working correctly as the temp had gone down to 22. I have introduced another heater and taken the temp to 26 over the last couple of days and they look so much healthier all of a sudden and much more alert.

Would a low temp be a common cause for infections etc?

Si


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Usually not. Not at 22 degrees.
But they do get a lot more inactive at low temperatures.


----------



## Axle (Oct 14, 2012)

memento said:


> Usually not. Not at 22 degrees.
> But they do get a lot more inactive at low temperatures.


Yeah they seem to be over the problems they were suffering, although did loose two of them which is not good. Will keep a closer eye on temps and be doing regular tests from now on. Am also going to try to introduce some other forms of food as they only have prawns, squid, and mussels at the min and would like to give them some greens of some sort. Didnt touch pea's nor cucumber any other suggestions?

Cheers for the link excellent reading btw.

Si


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Try pellets, they accept them a lot easier then vegetables.


----------



## Axle (Oct 14, 2012)

memento said:


> Try pellets, they accept them a lot easier then vegetables.


Cheers, I will sinkers or floaters or just try both.

Si


----------

